# Erm... Skoda ?



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

With my lack of vehicular transport (apart from the Van) and absolutely no clue what to get...

Wondered about one of these










Drove one a few months back and its a cracking little car - storming midrange as standard so with a remap :twisted:

Â£11k new and it'll cost me Â£400 to insure...

Opinions 

James.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Well why not? .....in a sort of not-looking-at-mantlepiece-whilst-poking-the-fire type way....
:wink:


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Clarkson reviewed it in the Sunday Times this weekend and liked it.....



> Study the performance characteristics of this car carefully and you will arrive at an extraordinary conclusion. It may only be a 1.9 litre diesel hatchback, but round a track it will blow a supercharged Mini Cooper into the weeds. It is astonishingly fast.


The Times Online

Justin


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hoi m8,

I have the kissin cousin of this: a SEAT Ibiza Sport TDI 130. (Sport has the underpinnings of the Cupra)

I agree with Clarkson. If I chipped it, I'd be over the 160 HP mark while doing 50 mpg at 80 mph!

Think about it

Still not as good as our Porker but a hot chaser for our chipped TTRQ.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> Torque: 228 lb ft @ 1900rpm


Pretty impressive.


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

Did you have a go in the Black AMD tuned car - I havent been out in it yet, but Ross who drives it does come along to the Meet once a month in Milton Keynes, all the guys that have been out in it rave about it.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

garyc said:


> Well why not? .....in a sort of not-looking-at-mantlepiece-whilst-poking-the-fire type way....
> :wink:


lol!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Well why not? .....in a sort of not-looking-at-mantlepiece-whilst-poking-the-fire type way....
> :wink:


poking the fire? What? Is it steam-powered then?!


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

shao khan.

Surprized you are awake. :lol:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

My neighbour bought one a couple of months ago and is thrilled to bits with it. He love's the performance (and he pilots 747's for a living ) and MPG. I drove it not so long ago and I was impressed with it's punchy engine. Go for it!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Well why not? .....in a sort of not-looking-at-mantlepiece-whilst-poking-the-fire type way....
> ...


Yes. That's right Tim. Hence it's amazing economy.


----------



## mobtob (Jul 11, 2003)

I have one 

Revo'd and kicking out 180bhp and 300lbs+ - sub 7 secs 0-60 - 45mpg average

Also Koni /Eibach set up

For most normal driving its quicker than my 330ci - the midrange grunt is astonishing

IMO there aint another car as good for the money


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

One wonders when the wider motoring community will wake up to performance diesels, they are still viewed with derision by a large number of performance car enthusiasts.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Carlos said:


> One wonders when the wider motoring community will wake up to performance diesels, they are still viewed with derision by a large number of performance car enthusiasts.


Long may it continue. :wink:


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Looks a great deal James esp if it shares the same platform as the new Golf.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

As I said in another thread, take it and the ibiza sport/FR out for a spin. The seats cost a bit more but I managed to get the dealer down on the price a bit. Skoda dealer wouldn't budge. 
I really don't know why people buy the petrol versions. They're not much faster, and get crap mpg.


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Stu-Oxfordshire said:


> Looks a great deal James esp if it shares the same platform as the new Golf.


Except that as a small car, the Fabia shares a platform with the Polo.

My Mum has an Ibiza TDi Sport and it is a cracking little car I have to say...


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

TopGear had one of these against a Mini Copper (not sure if it was the S) and it pulled away from it easerly although the Mini managed to get past by braking later on one occasion the Fabia won hands down. I was suprised how much it pulled away on the straights.



> Long may it continue.


I think the secrets out, even clarkson and the other presenters said deisels are the future in so many words.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

jonah said:


> TopGear had one of these against a Mini Copper (not sure if it was the S) and it pulled away from it easerly although the Mini managed to get past by braking later on one occasion the Fabia won hands down. I was suprised how much it pulled away on the straights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that. For two cars which apparently had similar 0-60 times, the fabia seemed so much quicker.
Then again, it may be down to the 6-speed fabia not being able to manage 60 in 2nd. 
I've not been thrashing my ibiza enough to try this out yet (still running in).


----------

